# visiting Guam



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

I've heard mixed information about a visa waiver, or some sort of Guam only visa. Is it possible for a Filipino to get a tourist visa to Guam only? But would be prevented from traveling further off Island?

Ive read info about the Guam-NMI waver program...but I think the info is old.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tourist Visa Guam - Yes*



Kavite Kenny said:


> I've heard mixed information about a visa waiver, or some sort of Guam only visa. Is it possible for a Filipino to get a tourist visa to Guam only? But would be prevented from traveling further off Island?
> 
> Ive read info about the Guam-NMI waver program...but I think the info is old.


I did that with my mother in-law the lawyer...LOL... it ended up costing me about $600 in lawyer fee's, he got her the passport and Visa though, lawyer also needed proof that my mother in-law had means, such as house or property, that was basically it, she did get several questions upon landing from customs, it took a while before she appeared and I think they called my wife also who had been waiting for her to exit.


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

Ok... but im not clear of the visa ur mother in law received. 
Did she get a regular tourist visa for USA or for limited only to Guam?

She has no interest in moving to the USA... But there is a possibility for a job to me for a few months on Guam.

Would just like the opportunity for her to visit with me on Guam as a tourist for a couple weeks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tourist Visa*



Kavite Kenny said:


> Ok... but im not clear of the visa ur mother in law received.
> Did she get a regular tourist visa for USA or for limited only to Guam?
> 
> She has no interest in moving to the USA... But there is a possibility for a job to me for a few months on Guam.
> ...


Was a tourist Visa. Guam don't look anything like the US and don't act like the US, it's a Territory only, many H2 workers from the Philippines and Korea, it's mostly Chammorro and Philippine citizens, you'll see a few Westerners. Spent 10 years on that expensive rock, was so happy to leave.


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

Forgive me, but Maybe Im not asking my question clearly..or Im missing something. 

I understand your Mother-in-law got a tourist visa. 

My question is this: Was that visa a GUAM ONLY visa? limited to only visiting Guam?

Could you mother-in-law use the tourist visa in her passport to travel to Hawaii or mainland USA...LAX? Which means it's a regular tourist visa?

I'm just wondering if there is actually a "GUAM ONLY Visa avail? (Guam-NMI waiver Program) There is a list of asian countries that can travel Guam "only" visa-free but are prevented from continuing to USA. One list I found included Philippines...another list did not.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Guam only*



Kavite Kenny said:


> Forgive me, but Maybe Im not asking my question clearly..or Im missing something.
> 
> I understand your Mother-in-law got a tourist visa.
> 
> ...


I asked the wife and she said the Visa was for Guam only.


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh thats awesome. 

May I assume your mom in law is Philippines passport holder and she obtained this guam-only visa from US Embassy in Manila?

The reason I ask is, because I think I will be taking a job on Guam for a time, asawa will stay in RP and run her busineses.. I will maintain my primary residence in Cavite. I will be traveling home frequently., But would be nice if she could visit me too from time to time.

I will check with Embassy about particulars.

Thanks


----------

